# Salter Bodywise Analyser Scales question ???



## mattjstrad (Jan 22, 2009)

So I have the Salter Bodywise Analyser scales and I'm confused about my Body Fat readings.

These particular scales have an 'Athlete Mode'. The manual states Athlete Mode should be used for individuals aged between 15-50. It then goes on to say an Athlete is defined as someone who is involved in intense physical activity of approximately 12 hours per week and who has a resting heart rate of approx 60bpm or less.

In 'Normal Mode' my reading is 25% bodyfat.

In 'Athlete Mode' my reading is 9% bodyfat.

I am training with weights and doing a little cardio totalling 6 hours per week. I am 28. I currently weigh 91kg

I am by no means fat, but I do have a belly as I am currently bulking but skinny arms.

Am I 25% bodyfat or 9%

Confused !!! :confused1:


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Scales aren't accurate on how much bodyfat your body holds.

Do a search for threads with 'bodyfat' in the title. I'm sure there is a few pictures which you can compare yourself with people who are a certain bodyfat.


----------



## mattjstrad (Jan 22, 2009)

How does everyone on here measure their bodyfat accurately then ?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

mattjstrad said:


> So I have the Salter Bodywise Analyser scales and I'm confused about my Body Fat readings.
> 
> These particular scales have an 'Athlete Mode'. The manual states Athlete Mode should be used for individuals aged between 15-50. It then goes on to say an Athlete is defined as someone who is involved in intense physical activity of approximately 12 hours per week and who has a resting heart rate of approx 60bpm or less.
> 
> ...


probably neither. get a picture up. a guestimation is always 10 times better than any scale you can buy.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

mattjstrad said:


> How does everyone on here measure their bodyfat accurately then ?


bodyfat calipers. measures folds of skin on various areas of the body. you do a calculation and it gives you the percentage. still not 100% accurate though.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i have the same ones mate, both readings are a f****. The % i get changes during the day lol


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

mate you have as much chance at getting an accurate reading of body fat on scales as you do wining the lottery 10x in a row no mater how much you spend on them either, get some calipers buddy.

There are so many factors to consider with them, how much ho have drank, time of the day salt levels the list goes on.

all the best mate


----------



## robpotter1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mine say that I am over 45% body fat.

I wouldnt be best pleased if I trusted them!

Rob.


----------

